

Hacker News Munich Meetup - imaginator

It's time for the second Munich Hacker News meetup. The last meetup went really well and it was nice to meet everyone. Yeah, even including Mr. Trojan developer ;)<p>Once again, we plan on drinking a beer or two, talking about what we are working on and sharing interesting ideas about the future that could be...<p>If you would like to attend drop a comment below.<p>Venue: Cafe Ringlnatz (http://goo.gl/maps/xr3l) Haimhauserstr. 8 U-Bahn: Münchner Freiheit (we have reserved the back room where it’s quiet and easy to talk)<p>Time: Tue., January 26th, 19:30 onwards.
======
moconnor
Sounds great, I'll try to be there again

------
Rygel_XV
Cool, I will be there again, too.

